# First painted bait



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Finally got my new airbrush out over the weekend and started painting. I havent got to any of my own wooden baits yet . But I did get to repaint a smithwick I found this past winter at Leesville . Tell me what you think , or any suggestions on how I could make this look better !


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice paint job....what kind of brush did you get? I'm probably gonna get a new one in the next year.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

**** Shark this is the website and a little bit of info. from when I bought my airbrush this past winter.








Try this website http://www.nbimarketing.net .I picked up a ps900, thay are $59.99 if you use this code bigfish1 I think it was 35% off .Ithink it ended up being like 38.00.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Uh,Oh! The madness begins! 

Good stuff, Aaron. Call me when you get a chance.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Did a very nice job ..Looks great to me keep up the good work.....JIM.....


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job for your first...but I hate to tell you it is too late to turn back now...you will soon find yourself in the fabric stores (wear a flanneled shirt to save your masculinity) and craft shops looking for more stuff for the next one!! LOL


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

It's bad I ask for gift certificates for Pat Catan's for the holidays now !!!!!!!


----------

